# 189 visa - Issues with initial entry date



## heather_ss (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi y'all,

We got our 189 visas granted a couple of days ago. Our initial entry date has been set to june 7th 2014. This only gives us a li'l over 3 months to enter Australia. Our PCCs and medicals were done in end of October/November 2014. So i assumed that our first entry date should be set for October/November 2015 (based on the 1 year validity of medicals and PCCs).

I now realize that the passport for one of my kids is expiring in May 2015. Is that the reason the Australian immi department gave us such an early entry date. If i renewed my kid's passport, would they extend the first entry date? Has anyone dealt with this before?

Thanks much in advance,

Heather


----------



## Zahra Nasreen (Apr 24, 2014)

I do not think they will extend date.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Date is non negotiable bar one of you being seriously ill in hospital. Any history of TB? Those grants are given a much shorter valudation period as medical is only valid for 6 months.


----------



## heather_ss (Jun 6, 2014)

_shel said:


> Date is non negotiable bar one of you being seriously ill in hospital. Any history of TB? Those grants are given a much shorter valudation period as medical is only valid for 6 months.


_shel, you have hit the nail on its head. My husband had a benign tissue nodule show up on his chest x-ray. Additional tests and pulmonologist/specialist reports confirmed that it was not cancerous or TB related. But, i guess the presence of a nodule reduced the validity of the medical to 6 months.

Oh well, one expensive vacation coming up! _Shel, I owe you a beer (or 2 or three) if i run into you in OZ ( for all the help you've provided). It was thanks to you and the informative posts on this forum that we were able to navigate this visa process successfully.

Best Regards,

Heather


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks very much and enjoy the holiday. It is expensive but you can scout around and see areas you might be wanting to settle in and get the kids to see where they are heading.


----------



## Jamd (Nov 24, 2012)

heather_ss said:


> Hi y'all,
> 
> We got our 189 visas granted a couple of days ago. Our initial entry date has been set to june 7th 2014. This only gives us a li'l over 3 months to enter Australia. Our PCCs and medicals were done in end of October/November 2014. So i assumed that our first entry date should be set for October/November 2015 (based on the 1 year validity of medicals and PCCs).
> 
> ...


I guess your IED would be 7th June 2015, not 2014


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

heather_ss said:


> ..... It was thanks to you and the informative posts on this forum that we were able to navigate this visa process successfully.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Heather


pls update for the benefit of the forum on how you got around the constraint of IED


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

evangelist said:


> pls update for the benefit of the forum on how you got around the constraint of IED


 What do you mean constraint? The date given is what you are given and is not changable. Fail to validate your visa and it is cancelled.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

_shel said:


> What do you mean constraint? The date given is what you are given and is not changable. Fail to validate your visa and it is cancelled.


Thanks. The IED appears to be too sacrosanct, and restrictive for people who have completed the herculean task of getting a grant.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

That may be so but that is the Law. You can either moan about it or accept it, either way it won't change. Australia needs to ensure that people they grant visas to are still meeting the requirements of the visa when they first enter. Any longer and you may not be.


----------



## 123Kerry (Aug 6, 2015)

*urgent 189 visa problems*

I am holding a 457 sponsorship working visa and applying 189 independent visa at the moment. somehow, I revieved a email from immigration department requests me to provide more information to them such as Form 80 and CV. I was a bit naughty that while I was holding 457 visa and at the same time I had a second jobs. Now I am a bit worry that as a one of the rule in 457 cannot work with other employers. Now what I can do , please help!!!!


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

Have you already started working for other employer? or you planning?
Is your 457 occupation and 189 occupation same or different?

When did you joined working for new employer? Is it 90 days ago?






123Kerry said:


> I am holding a 457 sponsorship working visa and applying 189 independent visa at the moment. somehow, I revieved a email from immigration department requests me to provide more information to them such as Form 80 and CV. I was a bit naughty that while I was holding 457 visa and at the same time I had a second jobs. Now I am a bit worry that as a one of the rule in 457 cannot work with other employers. Now what I can do , please help!!!!


----------

